# Bosch telecom boards



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi.
I have these boards from Bosch Telecom GmbH device and I would like to ask you, which parts can be useful (I mean, what parts may contains some rare element)? And which method for refining gold from gold plated pins would you recommend?










Thanks for response.
PS: Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## ferrous (Feb 3, 2015)

hello and welcome download and read cm hoke here's the link
http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=16555


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 3, 2015)

It would be better if you would spend some time on the forum learning how to identify precious metals. God knows we've written enough about the subject already. It's free for those who accept our gifts. You have to search and read, though, to discover these gifts.


----------



## Long Shot (Feb 28, 2015)

Cronos - it is doubtful that you have any "rare elements" in any of this. You do have some things that are worth removing and saving. Some of those things will require further processing by mechanical and/or chemical means or by hand to recover the "precious" component. What I see from the fuzzy pictures is the usual assortment of devices. For example, most of the blue and white rectangular boxes are electromechanical relays - in these you will find copper coils and tangs/tabs. On those tabs there are silver contact points (usually), sometimes they are heavy plated gold depending on the current requirements. There is a fair bit of hand work to get the points off clean - the more base metal you leave on the point, the more expensive chemical you will need to dissolve what you are after. You ask about the gold pins - again, a fair bit of hand work to remove them from the plastic they are in and sometimes not worth the effort. You need to accumulate a huge amount of them to proceed in recovery of the gold in any manner that would be efficient. You have a lot of microchips which may or may not contain gold bonding wire or other PMs.

What the other posters are saying to you is - there is no easy answer to the questions you have asked. It would require 1,000's of words to describe in detail how to separate and process all the components on your boards. They are saying you will have to search the various sections of this forum and educate yourself on what you have and how to get what you want out of it. As GSP said, these questions have been asked and answered many times before and it is all here (and free) for you to "mine out". 

In the meantime, you can depopulate the components from the boards and begin sorting and saving them by type. When you know what you have then you can begin to further process them by the means outlined on the forum. And, do not take offense to this remark, if you have to ask what is the best method to remove the plating from the pins, then you do not know what you need to know to begin doing so. Follow the advice - research and read first, then you may realize how your questions have irritated the two other people that have responded to your post.

Best regards, JB


----------



## bythabookbob (Jul 15, 2015)

Long Shot said:


> Cronos - it is doubtful that you have any "rare elements" in any of this. You do have some things that are worth removing and saving. Some of those things will require further processing by mechanical and/or chemical means or by hand to recover the "precious" component. What I see from the fuzzy pictures is the usual assortment of devices. For example, most of the blue and white rectangular boxes are electromechanical relays - in these you will find copper coils and tangs/tabs. On those tabs there are silver contact points (usually), sometimes they are heavy plated gold depending on the current requirements. There is a fair bit of hand work to get the points off clean - the more base metal you leave on the point, the more expensive chemical you will need to dissolve what you are after. You ask about the gold pins - again, a fair bit of hand work to remove them from the plastic they are in and sometimes not worth the effort. You need to accumulate a huge amount of them to proceed in recovery of the gold in any manner that would be efficient. You have a lot of microchips which may or may not contain gold bonding wire or other PMs.
> 
> What the other posters are saying to you is - there is no easy answer to the questions you have asked. It would require 1,000's of words to describe in detail how to separate and process all the components on your boards. They are saying you will have to search the various sections of this forum and educate yourself on what you have and how to get what you want out of it. As GSP said, these questions have been asked and answered many times before and it is all here (and free) for you to "mine out".
> 
> ...



I just wanted to say that this is the calmest, most polite and thorough response I have ever read. This is especially admirable since this type of inquiry seems to be the most irritating to the mods and regular contributors here (and rightly so). Respectfully, Digger.


----------

